# Need a good strain?



## HYDRO333 (Jun 13, 2007)

ok basically the strain iam lookin for is probally the strain that the mojority of people wont i wont it to be SHORT and some what BUSHY but not that bushy and the most important is the yeild its got to be alot. Last but not least the seeds must be under 40$ canadian if possible.
thanks peace!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 14, 2007)

try www.mandalaseeds.com

look at their Speed Queen or White Satin. 

Their hashberry may suit you also. 

The SQ yeilds an ounce and a quarter a plant under a 250HPS well it did for me anyways. 

The white satin is a fat producer from what i have seen. Also short, fat, and bushy.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks wakenbake i think i found my seed bank
THANKS AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

